# Tolkien in Print



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 13, 2004)

This thread is for announcements of articles pertaining to Tolkien _in print_: just-released books, new editions, general discussion of the features of various editions, etc. For openers:

===============================

Published November 11, 2004

*Tolkien trilogy offered in commemorative one-volume edition*


Associated Press

New York — To mark the 50th anniversary of the U.S. publication of "The Lord of the Rings," Houghton Mifflin is offering a new deluxe one-volume edition of J.R.R. Tolkien's classic fantasy trilogy.

The leather-bound volume has gilt-edged pages and a ribbon bookmark. Inside are two fold-out maps and a four-page color insert showing leaves from the story's "Book of Mazarbul."

Appendixes contain family trees, a chronology, calendars, and a writing and spelling guide.

"The Lord of the Rings" is about the inhabitants of Middle-earth, especially the furry-footed hobbits. One hobbit, Frodo Baggins, is accompanied by an assortment of creatures on his journey to destroy a powerful ring and thus keep it from falling into the hands of his evil pursuers.

The first book in the trilogy, "The Fellowship of the Ring," was followed by "The Two Towers" (1955) and "The Return of the King" (1956).

The commemorative edition contains more than 1,000 pages and sells for $100.

Also from Houghton Mifflin comes an updated edition of Tolkien's "The Silmarillion." The new edition features color reproductions of 48 paintings by Ted Nasmith, including 26 new ones.

"The Silmarillion" tells the earliest tales of Middle-earth and features battles of good vs. evil that predate the events in "The Lord of the Rings." Tolkien had worked on "The Silmarillion" throughout his life. It was published posthumously in 1977.

The new edition is published in hardcover at $35.

Source: http://entertainment.news-leader.com/life/today/1111-Tolkientri-223525.html

(This edition is supposed to be Tolkien's "dream edition:" containing every feature he ever wanted to have in a deluxe edition of LOTR.)

Barley


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 13, 2004)

Ooooh I want this book. I definetly want it.


----------



## Aulë (Nov 13, 2004)

_Also being released in the imminent future:_

Houghton Mifflin will also release a series of new books that help explore the creation of Tolkien's Middle-earth. 


Wayne Hammond and Christina Scull's two volume [url="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0618391134/ref=nosim/tolkiensites-20"]"The J.R.R. Tolkien Companion and Guide,"[/url] is the most comprehensive reference ever published to Tolkien's life and works, including synopses of all his writings, a Tolkien 'A-Z,' a 'who's who,' and a chronology.
Rose Zimbardo and Neil Isaacs's [url="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/061842251X/ref=nosim/tolkiensites-20"]"Understanding The Lord of the Rings : The Best of Tolkien Criticism,"[/url] include the definitive essays on "The Lord of the Rings," spanning fifty years of critical reaction, offer penetrating insights and guidance for a new generation.
Douglas Anderson and Marjorie Burns' [url="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0618445161/ref=nosim/tolkiensites-20"]"On Tolkien,"[/url] offer a rare glimpse in the world of Tolkien through his own words and the words of those closest to him.
Patrick Curry's [url="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/061847885X/ref=nosim/tolkiensites-20"]"Defending Middle-earth,"[/url] another classic Tolkien criticism, is now in softcover, with a new forward.
Mathew Lyons's [url="http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1860111394/ref=nosim/tolkiensites-20"]"There and Back Again : In the Footsteps of J.R.R. Tolkien,"[/url] follows Tolkien's footsteps through the English landscapes and countryside that inspired one of England's greatest writers -- from charming Staffordshire villages to breath-taking Somerset caves. Tolkien may have given little away directly, but Lyons argues that clues exist throughout his work, in his letters and in interviews, to the places whose beauties Tolkien celebrated in "The Lord of the Rings." No ordinary travelogue, "There and Back Again" examines the rich variety of England as Tolkien most likely saw it, peeling back the layers of history to the Victorian world of Tolkien's childhood; to the Anglo-Saxon world of heroes and myth; and further back still to a world beyond history's reach.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 14, 2004)

Aulë said:


> _Also being released in the imminent future:_...



Thanks for all that great info! It would be easier to read if you'd uncolor the links from that dark blue. They will automatically default to the appropriate color for whatever browser skin has been selected by the viewer.

Barley


----------



## Aulë (Nov 14, 2004)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> Thanks for all that great info! It would be easier to read if you'd uncolor the links from that dark blue. They will automatically default to the appropriate color for whatever browser skin has been selected by the viewer.
> 
> Barley


Yeah, sorry. It did that automatically when I c+p'ed it from the amazon website.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 22, 2004)

*"The Battle for Middle-Earth" by Fleming Rutledge*

This book review is submitted by Xoanon for OneRing.net:

===============================

Although I haven’t finished this book by Fleming Rutledge, I think it's going to be one of my favorites. The title is 'The Battle for Middle-Earth: Tolkien's Divine Design in "the Lord of the Rings"'.

Here is some background to her approach, in the author’s own words:

Tolkien did not intend his story to be about Good vs. Evil with clearly defined boundaries. It is significant that in his letters he often puts “good” in quotation marks as if to say “supposedly” good. The book is about the way that evil (understood as power over others) has the capacity to insinuate its way into the hearts and souls of absolutely everyone. Not even Gandalf is immune. That, for me, is the greatness and the subtlety of [LOTR].

My own conviction is that the theological structure of the book (what I call the “deep narrative”) pervades the entire work and is subtly disclosed by Tolkien by [his use] of the passive form of the verb in sentences (“Frodo was meant” to have the Ring) and the frequent references to “some other will.” The observant reader will gradually come to feel an overpowering sense of the presence of God, or — in an honored theological term now unfortunately less used — Providence. Tolkien uses the passive the way the Bible does, to indicate the active, shaping presence of God ("their eyes were opened,” “the rocks were split”).*

Complete review at http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/8/1103647782

Barley


----------



## GuardianRanger (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: "The Battle for Middle-Earth" by Fleming Rutledge*



Barliman Butterbur said:


> This book review is submitted by Xoanon for OneRing.com:




TheOneRing.net right?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: "The Battle for Middle-Earth" by Fleming Rutledge*



GuardianRanger said:


> TheOneRing.net right?



Yes! (I corrected the post)   

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks for this thread, Barely; very useful to have one place to look for the latest Tolkien publications. I look forward to reading fellow members' reviews of new publications as well as the professional ones  .


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 23, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> Thanks for this thread, Barley; very useful to have one place to look for the latest Tolkien publications. I look forward to reading fellow members' reviews of new publications as well as the professional ones  .



:::doffs hat; bows::: 

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 1, 2005)

*Tolkien's writing style*

I was doing a bit of searching (I would not dignify it as "research") through the Carpenter Letters, and came upon a Tolkien reference to his "stream-of-consciousness" writing method. This certainly shows, as plainly as anything, that he did not much plan out his works (as in the manner of a schooled, trained novelist), but waited for something to pop up from his subconscious. When it did, he was amazed, as if it were a newly-found piece of the LOTR "jigsaw puzzle" he was putting togeter, and had to take the time — almost as if what he'd found belonged to someone else — to figure out its meaning, and fit it into the whole:

*From a letter (#163) to W.H. Auden:*

"...if you wanted to go on from the end of The Hobbit I think the ring would be your inevitable choice as the link. If then you wanted a large tale, the Ring would at once acquire a capital letter; and the Dark Lord would immediately appear. As he did, unasked, on the hearth at Bag End as soon as I came to that point. So the essential Quest started at once. But I met a lot of things on the way that astonished me. Tom Bombadil I knew already; but I had never been to Bree. Strider sitting in the comer at the inn was a shock, and I had no more idea who he was than had Frodo. The Mines of Moria had been a mere name; and of Lothlórien no word had reached my mortal ears till I came there. Far away I knew there were the Horse-lords on the confines of an ancient Kingdom of Men, but Fangorn Forest was an unforeseen adventure. I had never heard of the House of Eorl nor of the Stewards of Gondor. Most disquieting of all, Saruman had never been revealed to me, and I was as mystified as Frodo at Gandalf's failure to appear on September 22. I knew nothing of the Palantíri, though the moment the Orthanc-stone was cast from the window, I recognized it, and knew the meaning of the 'rhyme of lore' that had been running in my mind: seven stars and seven stones and one white tree. These rhymes and names will crop up; but they do not always explain themselves." 

I think that, to some degree anyway, part of his creative process involved the sheer _pleasure_ of the surpise of having these "unknown goodies" pop up into his consciousness from time to time and then working out their place in the story.

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 7, 2005)

*BBC Website Provides Guide to Tolkien's Saga*

*Tolkien's World*

Author JRR Tolkien started writing about the magical world of Middle Earth in 1916, and didn't stop untill he died in 1973.

He didn't just create a set of stories, but a world with its own languages peoples, cultures and history. In many ways, it was never completed, but it was still a very impressive work.

The Lord of the Rings was just a small part of the whole story of Middle-earth, which took in The Hobbit, the Silmarillion and many other books. This guide tells almost all the story...

Complete article (and guide) at http://news.bbc.co.uk/cbbcnews/hi/find_out/guides/showbiz/tolkien_books/newsid_2423000/2423185.stm

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 7, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> Thanks for this thread, Barely; very useful to have one place to look for the latest Tolkien publications. I look forward to reading fellow members' reviews of new publications as well as the professional ones  .



My pleasure! But "Barely"? I'm not barely Barley, I'm _completely_ Barley!

(Not) Barely Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 3, 2005)

*Russell's new Artbook for Lord of the Rings movie*

*Gary Russell collects together the best of the best artwork from all three films*

Submitted by: Sandy Auden
On: 01.02.2005 

Gary Russell has put together the best artwork from behind the scenes on all three Middle Earth movies and HarperCollins publishers have released them in a gorgeous hardback called The Art of Lord of the Rings.

After the success of the previous artwork books, dedicated to each individual movie, Russell has put together a final volume for a number of reasons. "This one was far more 'me' than the first three. With those I was very aware of making sure the artists were all represented with pictures they were proud of and quotes they wanted attached to them. For this one, it was far more of a record of my experiences seeing each piece for the first time and recalling which ones made my heart go 'yeah!'

"Not having any more knowledge of Lord of the Rings other than seeing the Bakshi movie when it came out, I was viewing each bit or art on its own merits rather than whether or not it was 'real' Tolkien. Whether a picture summed up the corresponding passage from the book was irrelevant to me as I simply didn't have that awareness. I just fell in love with things as I saw them, so this volume was a chance for me to say to the artists 'Okay, these are my favourites of your LotR artworks and we're going to print them bigger this time'. 

Full article at http://www.thealienonline.net/ao_030.asp?tid=1&scid=4&iid=2733

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 3, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> I'm _completely_ Barley!
> 
> Barley


Of course you are!  

Am I to take it that the film-makers commissioned a man with absolutely no knowledge of Tolkien (save what Bakshi could offer) to compile a book called 'The Art of Lord of the Rings'? There is no indication that he made the effort to correct this before the final work either; but at least by then he knew Jackson's version. In the circumstances, I would prefer the title to indicate more clearly that it is the artwork of the film.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 7, 2005)

*The People's Guide to J.R.R. Tolkien -*

Tehanu @ 20:31 PST
Cold Spring Press is pleased to announce its new book "The People's Guide to J.R.R. Tolkien." This book of essays fills the void between the release of the second and third Lord of the Rings movies. Passionate, ardent, well-informed, and unlike any other book on the subject, this is an indispensable handbook for people who consider themselves experts -- or who wish to become experts -- on the lore of Middle-earth and the man who made the myths.

The People's Guide is written by five contributing writers of TheOneRing.net -- the leading fan website devoted to Tolkien, his books, his lore, the New Line Cinema movies, and the fan community that centers on Middle-earth. TheOneRing.net has always been distinguished by the quality of the original articles appearing on its Green Books and Tehanu's Notes pages. This book adapts some of the most popular articles on the TheOneRing.net as well as offering readers completely new articles that are not available online.

Readers will find essays ranging from a spirited defense of fantasy as a genre, discussions of Tolkien's views of good and evil, an examination of the cultural norms we bring to the understanding of the themes and characters in Middle-earth and much more. There are insightful reviews and critiques of the two Peter Jackson films released to date, and a Q&A section answering both classic and obscure questions from fans the world over.

The foreword is written by Tom Shippey, the world's foremost Tolkien scholar, and author of "The Road to Middle-earth" and "J. R. R. Tolkien: Author of the Century," who says: "The Internet, the experience of continually answering questions and receiving comments ... give the organizers of TheOneRing.net a perspective which is uniquely broad, and uniquely full of surprises, some of which would have pleased Tolkien very much, but which he could not have expected."

Source: http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/6/1046309473

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 28, 2005)

*One book to rule them all*

27 March 2005

Well naturally The Lord of the Rings topped the Sunday Star-Times Top 50 books survey. But as books editor Iain Sharp discovered, there were a good number of surprises in the rest of the list.

When we asked Sunday Star-Times readers to name their favourite books, the letters, emails and online responses came pouring in. The range of titles nominated (more than 2800) was extraordinary - everything from Summa Contra Gentiles by Saint Thomas Aquinas to Dav Pilkey's entertainment for small fry Captain Underpants and the Invasion of the Incredibly Naughty Cafeteria Ladies from Outer Space (And The Subsequent Assault of the Equally Evil Lunchroom Zombie Nerds).

The care that went into most entries was impressive. But there were a few amusing slips worth sharing. Struggling to recall Rick Moody's name, one enthusiast suggested "Alan Woody" as the author of The Ice Storm. Another transformed Jane Austen into a science fiction writer by voting for Sensor Sensibility. And somebody confused The Great Gatsby with Great Expectations and thought it was Charles Dickens who wrote the former.

We had a powerful hunch The Lord of the Rings would win - and, sure enough, Tolkien's jumbo-sized tale garnered twice as many votes as any other book. Not that our prediction required Gandalf-like powers of prophecy. LOTR has triumphed in similar surveys all over the globe.

It topped an extensive BBC poll called "The Big Read" in 2003 and the German equivalent, "Das Grosse Lesen", last October. That it's as popular here in Godzone, the country chosen for the movie adaptation, is hardly surprising.

Though there are plenty of LOTR admirers among the Sunday Star-Times staff, I'm not myself a Tolkien devotee, Middle Earthling or "orc dork" (as one of my fellow nay-sayers puts it).

Realising from our survey results how outnumbered I am, I turned to one of the country's most dedicated Tolkien-heads - Aucklander Erica Challis, who created the superbly detailed and attentive website TheOneRing.net - to elucidate the book's (or, more accurately, since we're talking about a trilogy, the books') continuing appeal.
Advertisement
Advertisement

Not fazed by LOTR's victory, she commented: "The books have been well-loved for 50 years, and Peter Jackson's films have made New Zealanders feel that we have a special relationship with the story. Titles come and go on the Top 10 list over the years, but stories where courage overcomes hardship remain favourites for a long time. LOTR is the ultimate example of that."

Full article at http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3229105a1860,00.html

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 28, 2005)

*The Educational Value of the Lord of the Rings - Amelia Harper*

Unless you live under a rock, you are probably aware of the recent media hype over the release of The Lord of the Rings in its newest film version. In addition, lovers of the films find that reading the book increases their understanding of the background of the films.

Some Christians are confused as to the proper response to The Lord of the Rings. Many have loved the books from their childhood, or have at least heard positive statements concerning them. However, recent comparisons to J.K. Rowling’s popular Harry Potter series have caused concern over whether The Lord of the Rings is proper fare for Christian minds. The use of the terms magic and wizards sends up red flags to some. For those Christians who have read both authors, the ultimate differences are clear, but they may be hard to explain to others. Is it acceptable for a Christian to enjoy a literary classic such as The Lord of the Rings? What effect will it have on our young people?

Full article at http://www.homeeducator.com/FamilyTimes/articles/13-2article15.htm

=================================

I daresay the Christians under discussion here are the _evangelicals,_ and do not represent the rank-and-file Christian. Reactions, discussion?

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 18, 2005)

*Movies prompt students to read*

By Mary Kate Dubuss / Daily News Staff
Sunday, April 17, 2005

NATICK -- Movies that were first books continue to thrive at the box office, but these films' popularity can also get more people reading, say librarians from the high school and Morse Institute.
That's why the high school's recent book poll results, including five picks that were also recent movies, does not concern English teachers or librarians.
"However they love any literature, that's great," said Laurie Christie, a librarian at the Morse Institute Library who is also a mother of teenagers.
"A prime example is 'Lord of the Rings,'" she said, explaining those films have prompted a number of teenagers to begin reading J.R.R. Tolkien. 

Read the whole article at http://www.metrowestdailynews.com/movies/view.bg?articleid=96156

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 17, 2005)

*Elves rule the shelves*

Claire Sutherland
books editor
17may05

*"The Lord of the Rings" topped the box office the world over, and now the fantasy series by J.R.R. Tolkien has topped a poll of more than 600 Victorian librarians.*

The survey went straight to the experts to come up with a list of 100 of Victorian librarians' favourite books.

Australian books figured heavily, with three making the top 10 -- Dirt Music and Cloudstreet by Tim Winton and A Fortunate Life by A.B. Facey.

Patrick White's Voss -- regarded by many as the great Australian novel -- scraped in at No. 99 while other locals, including Ruth Park, David Malouf, George Johnston, John Marsden, Geraldine Brooks and Colin Thiele, also made the grade.

Tim Winton's The Riders won him a third spot in the top 100, at No. 36.

Even God got a look in, with the Bible landing at No. 53. 

Full story at: http://www.heraldsun.news.com.au/printpage/0,5481,15309048,00.html

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (May 18, 2005)

I was a bit confused by the word "Victorian" there for a moment; until the clue that it was an Australian article! I would expect librarians (who I take to be lovers of word and language) to find Tolkien's works attractive.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 26, 2005)

*Indonesian copyright law not copyleft-friendly*

...we no longer live in the era of the printing press. One inevitable consequence of cyberspace is the free-flow, reproduction, assimilation and replication of information. Because of the Internet, exchange of information and ideas has occurred at the speed of light, irrespective of location. Unfortunately, the law does not stand behind this information revolution. Instead of supporting the transfer and creation of knowledge for the benefit of mankind, the existing laws on intellectual property purports to hamper and limit creativity by restricting the movement of ideas.

Some people might argue that the stripping of copyrights would undermine an author's moral privileges and entitlement for their work. However, most authors work on their magnum opus not only because of money, but for personal satisfaction. Take for example, Virginia Woolf. She was supposedly suffering a manic-depressive disorder. Most of her work was done during her manic stage, thus sharing her mental experience with others through words. The same is done by great musicians, poets and writers. They do not create solely for the sake of money

Others consider, however, that without copyright protection, authors would be discouraged to create as no one would pay for it. However, that is not always the case. The first edition of The Lord of the Rings to be published in the United States was a pirated edition. J.R.R. Tolkien, the writer, could not take legal action against the publisher. But then, Tolkien released a new edition with Ballantine, wrapped in a box in which the back cover states that this was the only authorized edition.

Through his fan letters, he added a footnote requesting the recipient to spread the word among Tolkien fans that the pirated edition should be boycotted. Although the pirated edition was said to be cheaper, it quickly lost readers and went out of print. Thus, amid the informal banning effort by Tolkien, readers knew how to respect a work of an author. 

Full article at: http://www.thejakartapost.com/detaileditorial.asp?fileid=20050526.E02&irec=1

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 3, 2005)

Funny! That bootleg USA paperback edition is now a prized Tolkien collectible.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 3, 2005)

Eledhwen said:


> Funny! That bootleg USA paperback edition is now a prized Tolkien collectible.



Kozmik Trooth #496 1/2: What is scarce is valued thereby...

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 26, 2005)

*Rare, signed first edition is hobbit-forming*

Jun 24 2005

If you have a spare £33,000 and an interest in JRR Tolkien's work then you may be interested to know that a rare signed first edition of The Hobbit is expected to be auctioned for this price at a Christies's sale at the Rockefeller Plaza in New York, next Wednesday.

It is part of a collection of rare and valuable modern first editions being sold by American businessman and lawyer Donald Drapkin.

He is a director of Playboy Enterprises Inc, Revlon Consumer Products and chairman of SIGA Technologies Inc.

The book was signed by Tolkien while he was a professor of Anglo Saxon at the University of Oxford. He gave the copy to four children of a doctor friend. He signed it: "For Henry, Mary and also Aileen and Elizabeth Jennings, with love from the author, JRRT." 

Complete story at http://icbirmingham.icnetwork.co.uk...rst-edition-is-hobbit-forming--name_page.html

Barley


----------

